# Trinculo



## Fairfield

CT Bowring/s ore carrier discharging at Glasgow/s General Terminus Quay in 1972 at the end of her days.She was sold for breaking not long afterwards. :sad:


----------



## scossie

*mv trinculo*

G'day..My first trip was on the MVTrinculo...Nice to see it in the photo(Glasgow)Stirred up a few memories...cheers....Scossie (Night)


----------



## scossie

Thanks Fairfield..Super duper Mod..Any photo's of the blunt end of the mvTrinculo..And if i can be so bold..A photo of the 1960s wellpark..(ore Carrier)..cheers matie.......Scossie


----------



## Fairfield

Another two which I hope brings back memories. Ever sail under Captain Lyall? I knew his son hence getting on board in Glasgow. That was her last trip if I remember correctly.
The chap walking on deck in the original shot was I think Bowring/s Marine Super or equivalent.


----------



## scossie

*MV Trinculo*

G'day Fairfield..Hope you are well..Exccellent photo's...Sorry mate..Cant remember the Captains name..Luvly man..His daughter came on board for a trip ...I was Chief Engineer orientated...As I joined as Junior Engineer(avoiding
National Service)..Like everyone else ..I was awestruck by it all...I could not get enough when I got rid of my wobbly boots..(sick)..Then back on terror firma When Conscription finished..More firma and less terror..ha'.ha'....cheers..
(Thumb)........PS....How are you mate....The Captain on the trinculo was P.Pedessen...Jist saw it on my Record book..Silly me.. (*))


----------



## Fairfield

OK thanks for that. No WELLPARK pic I/m afraid. I/m sure someone else could oblige.....


----------



## gary meredith

My Father Cliff Meredith sailed as an EDH on the Trinculo twice in 1958, in January from Newport returning to Glasgow and from Glasgow in November returning to Middlesbrough in December, this being his last trip after nine years at sea.
If anyone has any more pictures of the Trinculo I would be glad to see them.


----------



## rd002c1155

*Ray*

Joined The Trinculo May 68 In The Tyne Remember She Was A Hell Of A Feeder Great Grub


----------



## sean

Fairfield said:


> Another two which I hope brings back memories. Ever sail under Captain Lyall? I knew his son hence getting on board in Glasgow. That was her last trip if I remember correctly.
> The chap walking on deck in the original shot was I think Bowring/s Marine Super or equivalent.


Sailed with a Captain Lyall on Newer Trinculo in 1978 and his wife was with him.Very memorable trip with about four weeks alongside loading Sugar for Philly.Most memorable moment was shippers party in Lautoka where guests
included Fijiian PM and some members of cabinet.We had all sorts of splendid
exotic food loaded in Singapore previously with Bowring party in mind.Only problem was Grocer got pissed on day of party and all food was still frozen at time of party. we had bits of chicken leg s left over from lunch. Grocer made a half naked appearance looking for a livener at about midnight behind the bar.
The skippers face at thatmoment is a treasured memory


----------



## Calsatch

I see there is a good picture of the Trinculo in the files here, it was on the display as I logged in. First Bowring ship with A/C in the saloons, but fitted on top of the Boiler Room! 
Cal


----------



## ogdenm

My late father was Captain of the Trinculo - Michael Ogden; sadly passed away on 24th November 2001


----------



## djsmith

i was on the trinculo aug 81 joined in long beach california paid of march 82dammam


----------



## Calsatch

Re Chap in the first picture, I believe this is Reg Pilling from Liverpool.
Cal


----------



## james hansell

Fairfield said:


> CT Bowring/s ore carrier discharging at Glasgow/s General Terminus Quay in 1972 at the end of her days.She was sold for breaking not long afterwards. :sad:


Sailed on the Trinculo 4/10/63, joined her in middlesborough to Pepel
Seirra Leone, ship broke down in the Bay of Biscay, towed back to Cardiff, paided off 8/11/63 Jim Hansell


----------



## Ray Mac

I was on sister ship Knob Lake 61.


----------



## Erimus

Triculo was one of my 'charges' in BSC days and was one of those 'middle-order' ships, like the Denholm vessels which wasn't a brilliant cargo carrier...seem to remember something like 13800/14300 ish winter marks.......

However,mention of the grub........we did a pay-off in the Tees early 60's and the smoked haddock for afternoon tea was memorable.....both in size and quantity and I remember the Federation man, Derek,specially praising the catering staff!

geoff


----------



## james hansell

james hansell said:


> Sailed on the Trinculo 4/10/63, joined her in middlesborough to Pepel
> Seirra Leone, ship broke down in the Bay of Biscay homeward bound, towed back to Cardiff, paid off 8/11/63 Jim Hansell


Dutch tug towed us back to Cardiff. Jim Hansell


----------



## geoff. foxton

I was on Trinculo as JOS in 1962 and again in 1965 as EDH, enjoyed both trips from the Boro.
Geoff.


----------



## Erimus

Ok

In 1961/2 Trinculo was regular to Tees and the Master instead of just saying he wanted X £'s for payoff would stipulate wxactly how many of each coin he wanted. The same man could look at a long list of figures and give the answer without assistance.......
Who was he??..it wasn't the late Captain Ogden 

geoff


----------



## oldseamerchant

Geoff,
Do you recall a Capt Johnny Walker on the Silvercrag et al!

Also the ship Cerro Bolivar?


----------



## geoff. foxton

Erimus said:


> Ok
> 
> In 1961/2 Trinculo was regular to Tees and the Master instead of just saying he wanted X £'s for payoff would stipulate wxactly how many of each coin he wanted. The same man could look at a long list of figures and give the answer without assistance.......
> Who was he??..it wasn't the late Captain Ogden
> 
> geoff


Cannot remember captains name when I was on her


----------



## Erimus

oldseamerchant said:


> Geoff,
> Do you recall a Capt Johnny Walker on the Silvercrag et al!
> 
> Also the ship Cerro Bolivar?


Indeed i do remember Capt Walker and the Cerro Bolivar and Cerro Altimira were two of the Navios Corp vessels that were operated on behalf of the US Steel Corporation with their cif contract movements of Cerro Bolivar ore from Puerto Ordaz in Venzuala 

geoff


----------



## Henry 'Harry' Alexander

My father worked on the Trinculo (amongst other - I recall El Lobo and the Capulet(??) - his name was 'Harry' (Henry) Alexander and worked as an electrical engineer for Bowring for years until his retirement around 1977.

Such was the health and safety awareness in those days that as a lad (about 7 in 1966), my mother and sister joined my father on a trip to Norway to pick up a load of iron ore (powder - dust everywhere!!) and deliver to Almeria in Spain. I had complete run of the ship - engine room, pump rooms, foc'sle, wireless room, bridge - the lot. I am trying to remember some of the names - I think the 'old man' was Knowles or Ogden. There was an engineer named Colin Coley(?). I was very popular with the crew and was looked after well by them but only knew them by their 'generic' names - cookie, chippy, bosun etc. I was several weeks late for school during that September and my mother got some grief off the local education authority (however, she argued it was a good life-experience for me - an argument they accepted rather than prosecute!!)

Much later when I was about 14 (1973) we went on the El Lobo - oil tanker. Massive trip - across to Baton Rouge USA, Venezuela, Panama Canal, Ecuador, Peru and back to the UK. I have stories around this too as the attitude to health and safety hadn't changed much since my first trip on the Trinculo!

I am sure I could dig up some photos of both ships!

Does anyone know of my father or any other names?


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Henry 'Harry' Alexander,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, thanks for your introduction and a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## Elaine burns

scossie said:


> *MV Trinculo*
> 
> G'day Fairfield..Hope you are well..Exccellent photo's...Sorry mate..Cant remember the Captains name..Luvly man..His daughter came on board for a trip ...I was Chief Engineer orientated...As I joined as Junior Engineer(avoiding
> National Service)..Like everyone else ..I was awestruck by it all...I could not get enough when I got rid of my wobbly boots..(sick)..Then back on terror firma When Conscription finished..More firma and less terror..ha'.ha'....cheers..
> (Thumb)........PS....How are you mate....The Captain on the trinculo was P.Pedessen...Jist saw it on my Record book..Silly me.. (*))


Hi sorry for jumping in, i just googled this ship as is in my late dads duscharge book. He was on it most of 1960 and P. Pedessen was captain along with a few more i cant make out in his book. He was an assistant steward then. Was this part of a shipping company as he was on a lot of different ships in the early days ive no idea about thanks


----------

